# Regular Season Game 56 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (24-31) @ Orlando Magic (20-34)*​*Sunday, February 26, 3:30 p.m.*​*TD Waterhouse Centre*​ @ ​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*MAGIC*




































Dooling / Stevenson / Hill / Howard / Battie​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets hit the road Sunday as they take on the Magic in Orlando. The Magic enter tonight’s game with the Seattle Supersonics 19-34 on the season and have been bit by the injury bug hard in recent weeks. Grant Hill (questionable), Jameer Nelson (out) and Hedo Turkoglu (questionable) will most likely miss Friday’s game with Seattle and will be question marks come Sunday.
> 
> The Rockets head to the Magic Kingdom after hosting the Warriors Friday night at Toyota Center. Sunday will be Houston’s final road game until March 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wonder if Tmac is going to play
Orlando reunion


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

TMAC needs at least to be in the stands to see his old team....

Anyways, I hope we won't have much problems. Alston and Head can do the scoring, and Yao can contain very well Howard.

And if Wesley and Howard come out good, we will have no problems.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Dude, do you have to do every game thread?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry guys, consider me the enemy for this game :cheers:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Dude, do you have to do every game thread?


I like his game threads.

As for the game -- let me guess, they'll have Howard fronting Yao and double him viciously? I don't trust us to win without T-Mac, even against these sort of teams.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Dude, do you have to do every game thread?


he probably had the best winning record here :wink: we are like 8-2 ever since he started to make game threads.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> he probably had the best winning record here :wink: we are like 8-2 ever since he started to make game threads.



in that case he should do every thread from now on.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Dude, do you have to do every game thread?


Yes :bsmile: 

You wanna do them??


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

T-Mac back with the team? Wish he can pull out of his sad situation and be back to that scorer T-Mac. I wonder if he could put the ball in the basket without wasting too many attempts. Orlando should be an easy match up for the Rockets. First time no more big ex-rocket in the magic. SF is gone. Magics would try to play team ball, so D.Howard should be the biggest factor. If Yao can out perform him, we should be alright.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> he probably had the best winning record here :wink: we are like 8-2 ever since he started to make game threads.


oh,my record has been pathetic. lol

Go Rockets, it's a must win!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

skykisser said:


> oh,my record has been pathetic. lol
> 
> Go Rockets, it's a must win!!


im like 0-2


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> Sorry guys, consider me the enemy for this game :cheers:


still welcomed to post here as always! 

Will be interesting to see how Yao can follow up on his 20 rebound game against the leading rebounder in the league. Expect Darko to have some time against Yao as well.

Magic are in a bit of a mess right now but they definitely have what it takes to steal this one away from us. Role guys gotta step up if T-Mac sits out again.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Dude, do you have to do every game thread?


LoL, i was thinking the same exact thing. . .


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

God I miss that logo.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> TMAC needs at least to be in the stands to see his old team....


if hes going to be in the building it will only be to play, he wouldnt leave a family situation just to watch us hammer the magic


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Interesting...*

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3686042.html



> The seven-player trade that brought Tracy McGrady to the Rockets triggered widespread changes in the Rockets, but the Magic have not stopped changing.
> 
> With the Rockets' addition of Keith Bogans, the Rockets have as many players off the last Orlando team before the trade as Orlando does. The Rockets still have McGrady and Juwan Howard from that deal. The Magic have since dealt away Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley and Kelvin Cato, replacing them with Trevor Ariza, Carlos Arroyo and Darko Milicic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> The Magic have since dealt away Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley and Kelvin Cato, replacing them with Trevor Ariza, Carlos Arroyo and Darko Milicic.


When it's put like that -- ouch!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Orlando has a really good GM. )

Francis Mobley and Cato - Franchise players, they are pivotal....


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Yes :bsmile:
> 
> You wanna do them??


 Yes. :biggrin: Really, I was wondering why you always got them in so early. 

By the way, one of the game threads was that horrible Suns game. I was thinking of doing that, but I decided not to. I'm very glad.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Our next game is against the Suns, so you have another chance.

And if you do it, maybe it won't turn into a blowout


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought the next game is against Philly....


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

It's Yao's afternoon to step up and get a 30/20 game. :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I thought the next game is against Philly....


1st Phoenix, then the 76ers


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

T-Mac is back in the HOUSE! yes, afterh the fist two minutes, the magic lead by 2.
glad to see him back. let's get it cookin'


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

edyzbasketball said:


> Orlando has a really good GM. )
> 
> Francis Mobley and Cato - Franchise players, they are pivotal....


The GM who made the T-Mac deal and the Mobley for Christie deal is now a scout for the Dallas Stars, yes, the hockey team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn it i benched tmac on my fantasy team...

Well help the rockets win atleast!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

oh is this on PPstream by the way?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

today the rockets board sure is unusually dead...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> today the rockets board sure is unusually dead...


 Sunday afternoons aren't always the best time for NBA basketball. 

Yao has been embarassing Darko/Dwight, same thing he does to any team that doesn't double him. He's just been so good after the toe surgery. Has been huge defensively as well, not giving up anything in the paint.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah i have been keeping up with the box score and it seems as if yao is on a tear right now. Hes just ripping orlando a new one lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

End of 3, rockets up 67-52 

Yao with 24pts 2reb, 2 blks
Tmac with 17pts, 5reb, 5 assists, 3 steals
Alston eith 11pts and 7 assists, 3 treys


D Howard- 4pts, 5 rebs

:clap:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> oh is this on PPstream by the way?


I can't find it on there.. but I am a rookie at it only used it once before.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

hope Yao can get another 20 and 10.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

BigMac said:


> hope Yao can get another 20 and 10.


well hes just 2 rebounds short


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Orlando threatens to get back in the game after being down 20, but Yao checks back in and restores order. Bogans and Rafer have been solid once again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we need to not let this one get close... Keep it above 10 pts


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

another 25/10 game so far for yao


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

who has been defending yao for most of the game and who has yao been defending?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, 6 point game. Houston can't buy a bucket.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What is McGrady thinking... either go to the bucket or post up Yao. This team is pathetic at finishing, mainly because they don't go inside in the 4th.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

the box score isnt looking too nice right now...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

2 things..

this game got me worried right now...

i want yao to get 30!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i love yao ming..

He is just absolutly putting the haters in place..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao sets a monster pick on Arroyo to end the game, wasn't moving but his shoulders were. Arroyo just wasn't looking where he was going.

Darko and Dwight were overaggressive with Yao the whole game and they paid the price. 15-19 from the charity stripe sets two season highs for Yao.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

WHEW game! Yao: 29/11 with 2 swats. Solid game. Now 10 out of last 12. 25-31.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Two words: Offensive Foul.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

the game on Monday against Phoenix will basically tell us where this team really is at.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

clutchmoney said:


> the game on Monday against Phoenix will basically tell us where this team really is at.


Hope it wont be like last time we met each other, the one before the break. Yao is doing well. Tracy should get better soon. we still need his monster skills to reach our goal.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Didn't see it. I always miss these afternoon games. Were they doubling Yao? Did they front him? How did T-Mac look?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Two words: Offensive Foul.


One word: What?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Didn't see it. I always miss these afternoon games. Were they doubling Yao? Did they front him? How did T-Mac look?


They were doubling him down the stretch, but he had 19 FTs attempted. Darko, Howard, and Battie were basically all in foul trouble. Yao just toyed with them one by one. However, Tracy didn't seem like he's 100%. Hopefully, tomorrow he'll bust out and have a monster game against Phoenix.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yao=MIP


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

anybody watching the lakers lose?

it's bos94 lal 87 with 10 min left to go in the game. hope that the lakers keep losing.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hitokiri315 said:


> anybody watching the lakers lose?
> 
> it's bos94 lal 87 with 10 min left to go in the game. hope that the lakers keep losing.



I am watching.. only down by 5 right now!!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

onli 2 pts now, 2 mins left... kobe vs pierce now, both with 38pts...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> onli 2 pts now, 2 mins left... kobe vs pierce now, both with 38pts...



Can we say... land of the bonehead fouls!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Boston won, 112-111. Great relief, but as long as we keep winning, we would be in playoff in no time.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HAHAHAHA, Lakers lost by 1 pts! :banana:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> HAHAHAHA, Lakers lost by 1 pts! :banana:



yep, we are in the playoffs for sure now haha


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Looks like Paul Pierce is doing his best to put his name alongside the league's elite.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> One word: What?



well actually those are three words :biggrin: :banana: :clap: :clown:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

woohoo, another win!!!

But before I can start feeling good about our team, we need a big win against a contending team... we've just stunk it up against elite teams in the West this year so far, and we're still winless in our own division. 

I read Orlando fans were still booing T-Mac?? show some sympathy!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Looks like Paul Pierce is doing his best to put his name alongside the league's elite.


 Pierce is elite. He was molded into a half-court player so I think it just took him a year to get adjusted to Doc Rivers. Definitely having a better season than McGrady. I love his game.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> But before I can start feeling good about our team, we need a big win against a contending team... we've just stunk it up against elite teams in the West this year so far


And our next opponents are the Suns...This has got to be the ultimate test.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

That dunk by smush parker was freaking nasty. WoooWeeeee. Haaa you lost anyways suck on that lakers.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I actually think Tracy played fine, his jumper (which has been lost lately) tonight was Silky-smooth again. He just didn't take 20 shots tonight, he got most his points early then let Yao takeover. Except for late in the 4th where he took that bad 3pter he let Yao lead the team, and Rafer handle the ball, gave it up for assists too. His statline was very all-around Pippenlike tonight.

One item where is Stromile yet again? They claim he has an ankle injury, how much you wanna bet he plays tommorrow since PHO is run/gun. The guy can't find an alarm clock to get to practice on time? I hope that he keeps this up, that way in the off-season maybe we can move him... they say Lampe can shoot from the perimeter, so give him a chance behind Juwan, not to mention Chuck.

Two, DWes played horrible today, had TOs and missed shots, and didn't get Yao the damn ball again. Lu came in for him and made a rookie mistake and Jeff gave him the early hook? After the way Lu came out and played the last game that made no sense at all.

Yao is turning the corner... He has ALWAYS BEEN AN ALLSTAR CALIBER guy, now he's turning into a quiet Tim Duncan-MVP leader in his total game. The toe must've really bothered him, he's dunking all the time now, he's playing great team defense, and demanding the ball? :clap: Even in the last game, he didn't shoot his usual 60% but he just kept fighting thru the fouling. This is what the HATERS HAVE BEEN ASKING FOR. :curse: If the officials will let him play, we may make some certain team in North Texas quite worried for the playoffs...
Anyone else think Darko played alright? I'm glad he's finally getting som PT to show he's a gamer in this league, the guy was the #2 overall pk?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh well, another win, and the Lakers lose again.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I read Orlando fans were still booing T-Mac?? show some sympathy!


Did yall get to watch the "silent game" on NBATV or was it blacked out? With no commentators and the court cameras turned up you could hear the fans a lot more. During one foul situation Orlando was shooting free throws and you could hear a fan yelling "you're a fairy T-Mac, you're a fairy" and people laughing. He got booed every time he touched the ball or his name was spoken by the PA announcer.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Pierce is elite. He was molded into a half-court player so I think it just took him a year to get adjusted to Doc Rivers. Definitely having a better season than McGrady. I love his game.


How would you rank: Kobe, T-Mac, LeBron, Pierce, Wade, Vince, Carmelo, Arenas and J-Rich? Pretend T-Mac is healthy.

Btw, I like Pierce's game, too, but I hate his flopping.


----------

